# This song transports me to Hawaii!



## kwindham (Sep 29, 2013)

The song, (not the video) reminds me soooo much of Hawaii!

I need my Hawaii fix bad right now!  

http://youtu.be/hZwVvwp8i-M


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2013)

That's a nice song. Thanks!

For me, the "take me to Hawaii" song is Iz's version of "Over The Rainbow."  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 29, 2013)

We like the Over Rainbow / Wonderful World version, but get teared up.

IZs    White Sandy Beach takes us there...
Sound of the ocean, soothes my restless soul


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 29, 2013)

Dido. Sand in my shoes. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwindham (Sep 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> That's a nice song. Thanks!
> 
> For me, the "take me to Hawaii" song is Iz's version of "Over The Rainbow."  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I
> 
> Dave



Oh I love it!  And that was a really nice video too, gorgeous scenery.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 29, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> We like the Over Rainbow / Wonderful World version, but get teared up.
> 
> IZs    White Sandy Beach takes us there...
> Sound of the ocean, *soothes my restless soul*
> ...



I think all things "hawaiin" soothe my soul!


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 30, 2013)

For me it's Hawaii '78 by IZ and White Sandy Beach by IZ


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 30, 2013)

Really? Its a nice song but reminds you of Hawaii? A country song? To me its something like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqj_mtdpV-o&list=PLD9CA58FD1B246A09


----------



## kwindham (Sep 30, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Really? Its a nice song but reminds you of Hawaii? A country song? To me its something like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqj_mtdpV-o&list=PLD9CA58FD1B246A09



Yes, I know, a little out of the ordinary.  Its not the actual song per say, more like some of the lyrics...sunny and 75, you and me on a beach chair, etc etc.


----------



## tfalk (Sep 30, 2013)

Mehameha/White Sandy Beach will always be #1
Come Become by the Brothers Cazimero
Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World

And whatever you do, do NOT listen to the live version of Drums of the Islands/Waterfall while driving  :rofl:

Still, the most moving musical experience I've ever experienced was in 1996 at Carnagie Hall...  Ke Alaula...


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's my "gotta get back to the islands" song:

http://youtu.be/FHEeWt0S-Os


----------



## Bee (Oct 2, 2013)

It looks and like California to me.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 3, 2013)

Bee said:


> It looks and like California to me.



I agree the vid looks like Cali to me as well


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 3, 2013)

Whenever I need my "Hawaii Fix" I go to Pandora.com

Sterling


----------



## kwindham (Oct 4, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Whenever I need my "Hawaii Fix" I go to Pandora.com
> 
> Sterling



What station?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 4, 2013)

Just enter Hawaiian and Pandora will start playing Hawaiian music.

If you like Zideco input that.

Good luck with the tropical storm Karen.

Sterling


----------



## kwindham (Oct 5, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just enter Hawaiian and Pandora will start playing Hawaiian music.
> 
> If you like Zideco input that.
> 
> ...



Thanks, love pandora!  :whoopie:


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 5, 2013)

*Thinking of Hawaii Song*



Eagle7304 said:


> For me it's Hawaii '78 by IZ and White Sandy Beach by IZ



"Hawaii 78" definitely does make us think of Hawaii.  My significant other knows all the words and sang them in Downtown Honolulu one night at a Karaoke Bar without looking at the words while a "local" was doing the Kareoke.  The "local" came up to me later and commented about it.  We heard this performed live, by the Royal Hawaiian Band at the Iolani Palace in April but unfortunately we never heard it performed by the late IZ.  For obvious reasons performers at the Big Resort Hotels hesitate to perform it.

Our favorites include: 

"These Islands"  We have seen the writer, Danny Couch, perform it live at the Hawaii Theater and at Chai's at the Aloha Tower.  Hearing the CD does make me cry when I am not in Hawaii.

"Waikiki" we have seen it performed numbers of times but never get tired hearing it since it does make us think of our special place walking along the water in Waikiki at night.

"The Sound of the Sea that Surrounds You" by the Cazimero Brothers.  We have seen this performed live at the Hawaii Theater a few years ago.


----------



## aeroflygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

*Hawaii Music*

Just download the KPOA app and you can hear the Aloha live from Maui anytime on your phone.


----------



## amyhwang (Oct 20, 2013)

I love to stream Hawaiian 105 a lot!  Lived on Oahu - fun to hear the time difference (we live in Maryland now).

Anything by Hapa also!  Especially their first CD.


----------

